# anyone use there DH for trail riding as well



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

i havent got my DH bike yet. should be here this week  but i'm wondering can you ( even tho i know its not ideal ) ride some xc trails, urban , dj , anything else with them. 

the reason i ask is my DH park is about an hour away from where i live and i know that once i build this puppy i'm not gunna want to stay off of it. am i gunna be miserable if i take it on my xc trails around the house. or do some urban stompin , hit some of my dj's. just a thought thanx


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

depends on which bike you get, its possible, but dayum ur gonna be slow on the uphill and super tierd. On the plus side in a few months you will be an animal.

My LBS sold a Demo to a guy that uses it exactly like you just said. He put a FD on it and rides the basterd all over the world. He's sent pics of himself on the great wall of china with the big bastard


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, their are some people who use there DH bikes for getting around they're neck of the woods.

Seriously though, what bike? Makes a huuuge difference.


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

i'm getting an Airborne Taka. 

i'm in a rough spot for cash and my dh park is killing my other bikes haha 

for the price cant beat it. 

as far as big up hills i really dont care i'll push if i have to. 

i know its not intended for an all around mtb but i was just wonderin. i'm super excited to get er' i'll let ya guys know when i get it :thumbsup:


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

For trail use a DH sled has two ssues:

1) Seat height. The seat is too low to allow efficient or healthy pedalling. Pedal standing or your knees will hurt on the front side. This is the typical pain when riding without properly extending the legs over a longer period of time.

Remedy: Consider an extensible seat post, TiTec made one. I think JensonUSA sells it at a huge discount right now.

2) Front ring is too large, cassette too small. The bike is a pig to pedal, no matter what. Running a 36 or bigger front ring and a DH or road cassette 11-26 makes it really hard to pedal anything up. You cannot fit a front derailleur.

Remedy: Consider a 32 ring in the front and a 12-34 cassette. 32/34 gets you up most dirt roads.

My first DH/FR sled was a Devinci Ollie. 46lbs, 8" of travel. It came with a 36/24 in the front and a 11-34 in the rear. I still have it and actually started to ride it again. Hard, but good training to force it up a dirt road or trail. The descends however are spoiling.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

It can be done but steep climbs are gonna hurt... :yesnod:


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

I did it for a while. Definitely possible, but it depends a lot on how hilly your xc trails are, since I found the geometry on that beast made it almost impossible to pedal uphill without loosing traction. Any ride with over 1k in climbing would basically put me out for the rest of the day.

Recommend also buying shoes you don't mind walking in...


----------



## beratlis (Oct 13, 2005)

*Driver 8*

I pedal my Santa Cruz Driver 8 all over the place. Fox 40, 39.5 lbs, Rock Shox Reverb post. It pedals as well or better than most xc bikes out there IMO. I actually enjoy climbing it cause I get lots of weird looks as I pass spandex wearing xc guys going uphill.


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*43 lb. Yeti*

I ride it up as long as possible and hike the rest of the way to the top. The seatpost gets lowered for the ride down. I hit jumps too. My DJ bike is 8 lbs lighter and it works fine on XC rides. My last WW XC blke was great till there was something to hit on the ride. I was thinking it could break and it could. The bikes I have now can handle anything that I can throw down. Heavyweight riders need the strongest components. Gear ratios make the difference. I wouldn't want to pedal more than a 45 lb. bike uphill cuz Im 62 and not as strong these days. I hope you enjoy your new bike


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

ya i think i'm just gunna (try to hang on to em as long as possibal keep in mind) sell off my fleet and just keep the taka and my I Horse hardtail.

i'm realy not to worried about haveing to push up hills. most of the trails around my house arent even wroth the energy loss. there pretty massive....but that always means the other side is killer

thanks for all the input guys....i absolutly cannot wait to get this bike ..

hell i might just sell the car while i'm at it


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

whodaphuck said:


> Yes, their are some people who use there DH bikes for getting around they're neck of the woods.


QFG (you figure it out).


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

And back on topic...yes I pedal my one and only bike everywhere. It's more of a mini-DH/FR than anything else though...not a pure DH sled. It has a straight seat tube, and takes a FD (7" travel in the rear, Boxxer up front). I'm still not in an ideal body position for long pedally rides, but it's the trade-off I chose to live with.


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> QFG (you figure it out).


c'mon its killin me lol

and btw what dose FD mean? haha sorry


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Gilly32 said:


> c'mon its killin me lol
> 
> and btw what dose FD mean? haha sorry


FD = front derailleur...


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> FD = front derailleur...


haha was so simple i didnt even think of it

QFG tho ..... TELL ME lol


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I use my Uzzi for trail riding, and even commuting, but it's not a DH bike...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Gilly32 said:


> haha was so simple i didnt even think of it
> 
> QFG tho ..... TELL ME lol


It could be quit farking griping, advice I probably could use at times.

Or could be quoted for grins.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

whodaphuck said:


> It could be quit farking griping, advice I probably could use at times.
> 
> Or could be quoted for grins.


for grins, I like that... 

But no, it was Quoted For Grammar.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> for grins, I like that...
> 
> But no, it was Quoted For Grammar.


Yeah, that was a subtle dig @ the thread title, you really didn't think I could go 0 for 3 did you? There really oughta be a sarcasm emoticon.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

whodaphuck said:


> Yeah, that was a subtle dig @ the thread title. There oughta be a sarcasm emoticon.


Very subtle, indeed. 

And yep, we sure do need one of dem dere sarcasm emoticons...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> Very subtle, indeed.
> 
> And yep, we sure do need one of dem dere sarcasm emoticons...


Yeah, but rolling your eyes @ someone is kinda condescending when you're poking friendly fun. Something more tongue in cheek.


----------



## nhrider44 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a stinky with a fox 40, I ride everything with it. Wish I had a hardtail for DJs though.


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

haha sorry guys i will admit when i start typing as if i'm just talking my grammar goes out the window.





(edited for spelling.....how ironik.....haha)


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

beratlis said:


> I pedal my Santa Cruz Driver 8 all over the place. Fox 40, 39.5 lbs, Rock Shox Reverb post. It pedals as well or better than most xc bikes out there IMO. I actually enjoy climbing it cause I get lots of weird looks as I pass spandex wearing xc guys going uphill.


You didn't pass any xc spandex going uphill. 
You sure you weren't halucinating (due to heat stroke) while pushing your sled uphill backward?! This would explain the weird looks


----------



## WhiteWhiskey13 (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the other, I use my "all mountain" bike for doing downhill I guess...


----------



## audiologies (Oct 13, 2010)

I've only got one bike. Old specialized bighit. I pedal it everywhere. People either think I'm an idiot or a badass. I get people yelling at me on the trails all the time, 50% say "you're a real man" and the other 50% say "haha, good luck".

Like most other said, the two most important factors are seat adjustment and gearing.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

whodaphuck said:


> Yeah, that was a subtle dig @ the thread title, you really didn't think I could go 0 for 3 did you? There really oughta be a sarcasm emoticon.


Yep, I thought you were the Lakers of the National Grammar Association there... 

No I didn't, not really. Stupid sarcasm emoticon.


----------



## pmaddy (Feb 27, 2006)

I rock the 1 bike quiver. 32 lb short shocked vpfree. I do toss a different wheelset on for resort riding but other then that vpfree is a sweet trail / dh bike.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Me too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

beautiful ride my friend


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

Everywhere Bike


----------



## jamescbrennan (Dec 21, 2007)

I do the all in one bike as well. Turner Highline with Marzocchi 66. Dual chainring. 40lbs in DH/FR mode.  About 38 in trail mode.

I have a seperate set of wheels for trail mode. Hope Pro 2's on Stans Flows, Shwalbe tires, tubeless. 11-34 cassette to make it easier to climb. Saves maybe 2 lbs where you need it most, and very easy to swap. Also considering getting an air shock for epic trail days.

If I'm just riding my local out-the-door singletrack which is all smooth and easy, I then ride my DJ bike with an extra long seatpost swapped onto it. This is about 32 lbs. And the short chainstays and hardtail make it a lot more fun for simple singletrack.

I used to want a light XC bike, but I have too much fun on these two bikes. And for those few times when I'm doing long epic, 5 hour XC explorations when I go on trips with the boys, I rent a 5" bike for the day.


----------



## pmaddy (Feb 27, 2006)

pmaddy said:


> I rock the 1 bike quiver. 32 lb short shocked vpfree. I do toss a different wheelset on for resort riding but other then that vpfree is a sweet trail / dh bike.


Will toss in a pic of the trusty steed.


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

A couple of friends and I did a 47km back country ride last year with a few nasty climbs. I was on my Stumpy, one was on his vintage (circa 95?) Rockhopper and the other.. took his Demo 8... He did surprisingly well but was a bit wrecked by the end .


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

kiwi_matt said:


> A couple of friends and I did a 47km back country ride last year with a few nasty climbs. I was on my Stumpy, one was on his vintage (circa 95?) Rockhopper and the other.. took his Demo 8... He did surprisingly well but was a bit wrecked by the end .


25-30 looked like a blast


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

I ride my 09 norco shore one (43lbs) around vancouver and I some dj`s but not much as with 7inch travels you lose all your speed but riding up is really hard. I usually just push it.


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

Gilly32 said:


> 25-30 looked like a blast


ah that was a section of windy gravel road linking the offroad sections and was scary fast 70kph+.. scarier still when I got to the bottom and noticed my front q/r was barely done up  :eekster:


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

q/r..... i'm sorry?


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Gilly32 said:


> q/r..... i'm sorry?


quick release


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

ahh thanx didnt know that abbreviation


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

the airborne taka most likely falls into the less pedalable DH frames around.

Its mostly about the seat tube (my own scientific observations).

The taka has a slack seat tube angle and the tube is not continuous, this means that when you raise your seat, your body will be too far behind the bb to be an efficient pedaling position, and you can't raise or lower your seat much, compromising either pedaling height when extended, or you can't get it low enough for teh tech steeps (a scoping seat tube gets around that somewhat if you can find one).

Most "pedal friendly" DH bikes have continuous seat tube and a steeper seat tube angle, which means you can fit a long post and raise/lower it as needed, and when you do raise it, your but is not over the rear axle but over the bb.

Naturally since the bike has pedals, you can still pedal it about, it will just not be much fun after a while...


----------



## j.les (Jun 8, 2008)

Back in 2003, the only bike I had was a Bullit with a Monster T. I put a granny gear and front derailleur on it and rode it everywhere. I rode that thing all summer long - it was tough at first but it whipped me into shape.

Later that year I brought it to Moab. I met some guys at the trailhead who were from the same state as me. They all were clad in lycra and sported sub-25 lb. hardtails. They said, "Are you really going to ride that here?" I said hell yeah.

I kept up with them in the climbs, and they were blown away. Then came the downhill section. I blew past them all, and looked back. They were tumbling down the staircase sections. One dude said, "I can't follow your lines, my bike just won't handle it."


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

essenmeinstuff said:


> the airborne taka most likely falls into the less pedalable DH frames around.
> 
> .


don't take this as an argument...more of a difference in opinion but i've been ( 9 days in a row ) been putting 25 miles ( 95 % on road  ) on mine. and heres the real kicker... i broke my shifter about 5 maybe 6 days ago. so i've been in 8th gear only now .

has its rough spots. especially when i'm about 3 block from my house.

airborne sent me a new shifter but they sent me the 8 speed insted of the 9.

should be here today.

its been pouring down rain for the last week straight so since i just cant stay off my new toy i've just been road riding.

i can tell already the differance its making in my power too. but i am TOTALY ready to have 3rd gear back. even for a mile or so


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

beratlis said:


> I pedal my Santa Cruz Driver 8 all over the place. *Fox 40, 39.5 lbs, Rock Shox Reverb post. It pedals as well or better than most xc bikes out there* IMO. I actually enjoy climbing it cause I get lots of weird looks as I pass spandex wearing xc guys going uphill.


Don't be silly.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I ride my 45 pound Turner Highline everywhere. Zocchi 66 on the front. Also use DH tires (DHF 2.7 front, DHF 2.5 EXO rear) on everything. The spandex guys pass me on climbs & flats but get passed on the DH bits. 

As long as you pedal efficiently, the bike does OK. It does not reward pedaling while standing. I've done rides with significant (for Ohio) climbing on the Highline. It does wear you out a bit. I recommend use of a gravity dropper or other remotely adjustable seatpost. 

Riding the big bike all the time is useful in that it makes you more comfortable when the going gets hairy.


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

Got a 11 DHR with a dropper post. Weighs in at 36lbs. Which is a little lighter than my Moab build for the old RFX - 37lbs. Running a single ring up front (like all my bikes) But have an 11-32 on the back to get up hills.


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

You guys inspired me to ride my 46 lbs Devinci Ollie (2006) at a local short track race. I sandbagged and hit the beginner class. With full face helmet and platform pedals among the clipless, spandex wearing XC flyers. Quite the experience.


----------



## willacethayer (Feb 23, 2010)

ride a 03 kona stinky dee everywere too


----------



## cbc (Apr 16, 2006)

Lots of replies here... I'd figure I'll throw in my $.02 as well.

Normally I ride my 43 pound SC Bullit everywhere. It's my go-to bike when I need something "light". It does take a while to get in shape, but your buddies are amazed when you start keeping up with them on the uphills! 22/32 front, 34-11 rear.










Now, when I can, I've been riding my SC Super 8. 32T front, 34-11 rear, and when weighed before this photo, it was a svelt 46 pounds










With the small front ring, pedal feedback is normal while riding uphill through the rocks. I may have shaved a few pounds by swapping the Monster T for a Shiver, but I haven't weighed it yet. The Shiver got installed the weekend before my wife & I had our baby, so that bike hasn't been out with the new fork yet  I'm stoked to try it though, and can't wait to get back out there!

Good luck. I figure anything can be done. Just takes time, getting in shape time!

EDIT: oh yeah I almost forgot, I'm running a 24" rear wheel on the Super 8 right now too. It helps the "final drive" going uphill... once I'm in shape I'll be returning to the 26" wheel though.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

34 lb Knolly Podium, does great for trails and still handles some pretty serious DH. Kind of a unique option though, not many DH bikes work all that great for pedaling other than just managing up a fire road to bomb a DH trail.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Err said:


> 34 lb Knolly Podium, does great for trails and still handles some pretty serious DH. Kind of a unique option though, not many DH bikes work all that great for pedaling other than just managing up a fire road to bomb a DH trail.
> 
> [/IMG]


34 with the dropper post??? Must be a small frame.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

whodaphuck said:


> 34 with the dropper post??? Must be a small frame.


It was more like 34.5 with the dropper but note the use of a 135g saddle to keep the weight down. Still, fastest bike I've ever taken down Porcupine Rim trail but still more than capable of storming down real DH lines.

This was just an experiment. I raided my parts bin and ran this build for about 3 weeks. It was good fun. It's in the process of being built back up with a DC now. But, if I had just 1 bike and wanted to ride trail and DH, it would be a reasonable option.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

34.whatever just amazing weight. Wish I rode a medium.


----------



## AmplusTarenBrasil (May 15, 2011)

I ride my IronHorse Sunday 19" whith Domains180mm in everywere.
Gears are 32 front and 11/34 rear and tires for all mountain are 2.35 single ply HighRollers and for dh are 2.5 front & 2.35 rear ITS Intruder FRO.
I love this bike and dont want anything else for replace it.


----------



## AmplusTarenBrasil (May 15, 2011)

I ride my IronHorse Sunday 19" whith Domains180mm in everywere.
Gears are 32 front and 11/34 rear and tires for all mountain are 2.35 single ply HighRollers and for dh are 2.5 front & 2.35 rear ITS Intruder FRO.
I love this bike and dont want anything else for replace it.


----------



## JDub713 (May 21, 2009)

My Driver 8 get ridden everywhere as well. I went from a carbon hardtail, to a 8" travel, 35-40 lb tank and I can say climbing on a big bike is going to be painful at first, but it gets a little easier each ride (so it seems). Proper seat position makes a world of difference.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Kaba Klaus said:


> ...My first DH/FR sled was a Devinci Ollie.* 46lbs*, 8" of travel. It came with a 36/24 in the front and a 11-34 in the rear. I still have it and actually started to ride it again. Hard, but good training to force it up a dirt road or trail. The descends however are spoiling.


Cool. :thumbsup:

Laird Hamilton adds weight to his mt. bike, at 90#s, to get more exercise out of climbing


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Nice to see people gettting their big bikes up the hill...I'm a member of the club but have to admit I cheat like a big dog- I ride a Canfield One 
No one wants to believe it but at 34 pounds it out pedals the XC and AM bikes I've had by a huge factor in terms of effort. And when it comes to traction and getting over obstacles, the One just plain crushes it.
So the bottom line for me is why have a XC/AM bike that pedals harder and chokes on DH? No reason to now


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

32 lbs Small Nomad. Goes everywhere. 12/36 in the back single in the front.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

i have a demo 7 1 and i use it for xc and stuff. it sucks at first for the first month or so but after it will make u a much stronger peddler. to me its worth it


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been using my 2010 glory for everyday riding for 2 weeks now. The downhill makes the uphill worth every sweat bead. I went from 29er 4" travel to 8" beast and loving every minute. No complaints here.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

I ride my Sunday everywhere. The 8" dw link pedals better than the 6" single pivot I rode before it. It weighs 37lbs with single ply tires and xc tubes.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*big bikes up the hill*



crossup said:


> Nice to see people gettting their big bikes up the hill...I'm a member of the club but have to admit I cheat like a big dog- I ride a Canfield One
> No one wants to believe it but at 34 pounds it out pedals the XC and AM bikes I've had by a huge factor in terms of effort. And when it comes to traction and getting over obstacles, the One just plain crushes it.
> So the bottom line for me is why have a XC/AM bike that pedals harder and chokes on DH? No reason to now


nice: warms the cockles of my heart to see such a fine bike, sporting dual crown fork, being mashed up hills... :thumbsup:


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

I use my UH bike for everything ... Works pretty good for me


----------



## Bonsai-CP (Nov 15, 2011)

I ride my big steed (the one in my avatar) everywhere I go.....literally! I love that beast...LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Due to there being a lot of rain up in the northern part of the country recently, we ended up heading down south today for a 30km XC ride. This is 30 clicks of rollercoaster hardpack fun though, it's probably the most enjoyable XC you could think of. Basically flat profile, but with lots of little natural gullies that the trail weaves in and out of, and small little hills to go up and down. My "trailbike" did just fine, got the usual bunch of looks heading out, but we pretty much dropped everybody except the real whippets. And that's with a DH wheelset, I haven't even bothered to build a lighter set (which would make that kind of riding even more enjoyable). The key here is geo - if the bike has a reasonable pedaling position (seat up and not too far back), you'll be fine. If it can take an FD, there's nothing you can't climb, once you get a bit fit. Anyway, here she is:


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Slipped on in on us didn't ya ....UH bike.....



ImaFred said:


> I use my UH bike for everything ... Works pretty good for me


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

crossup said:


> Slipped on in on us didn't ya ....UH bike.....


:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

TrailNut said:


> nice: warms the cockles of my heart to see such a fine bike, sporting dual crown fork, being mashed up hills... :thumbsup:


not the sub-cockle area?


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

I'll give my 2 cents

I went from a 24 lbs all mountain to a 40 lbs dh bike. 

Typical trail I ride up is 1400 feet gain. 

On 24 lbs am bike I could do it one streak with some pace above bare minimum. 

First time I tried it on dh bike I had to stop 8 times and the super steep uphill were impossible. 

After 3 months I now need 2 or 3 stops and I still have to push dh bike up steepest parts.


----------



## slayer13 (Jul 21, 2011)

I ride an 07 Coiler deluxe for everything. Its more of an freeride bike than a dh but weighs in at 38lbs.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

I think your experience is what most people find riding a DH bike uphill BUT the great news is that those days are past us. For those wanting to do it all with one bike there are now lots of bikes that deliver long travel without pedal bob or wasted motion. 
In the past climbing performance meant using the shocks dampening to slow/stop bob and unwanted motion. Now designers have figured out how to make the suspension 'lock' out pedaling forces so you can climb with your optimal DH tune.
So in the end, the only extra work you have to do to climb is to carry the extra weight, which in my case is 6 pounds or less that the extra water I carry. 
I actually have a DH bike that pedals uphill with less effort than my XC and AM bikes so other than those 6 pounds I pay no penality for riding a DH bike 



jasonjm said:


> I'll give my 2 cents
> 
> I went from a 24 lbs all mountain to a 40 lbs dh bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

crossup said:


> I actually have a DH bike that pedals uphill with less effort than my XC and AM bikes


If this is truly the case, you need to shop for a new XC bike.


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

slimphatty said:


> I've been using my 2010 glory for everyday riding for 2 weeks now. The downhill makes the uphill worth every sweat bead. I went from 29er 4" travel to 8" beast and loving every minute. No complaints here.


I am looking at new bikes and am going to be choosing between the Reign SX, the Glory 2, and a Yeti ASR-7. I am relieved to find this thread. I really like the Glory 2 and think it would suit my riding style best, but just didn't know if it would handle the climbing at 40 lbs. And there really isn't that much DH in eastern NC. However, I travel to ride a good bit, and have a few Epics not too far from me. I am leaning more and more towards the Glory 2.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

My Uzzi gets used for trail rides regularly although it is primarily my FR/DH steed. Also have a Tracer for long trail days.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

And so does everyone who rides any bike that has pedal bob....both my Enduro and Pitch bobbed when you hammer it, my ONE does not. 
Sure the One has bigger tires and weights more so it not like it pedals itself uphill but when the climb becomes difficult the One makes it as easy as it can be
In the same situation the other bikes would start bobbing, which hurts power and traction and also became difficult to steer as the front end become too light.
The One just hooks up, gives you maximum drive for the effort involved and steers like its on flat ground which really helps you pay attention to pedaling etc.

BTW, I'm running the same tires, wheels, cranks, RD etc, brakes etc on the One as on my Pitch and I did as scientific a test of pedaling effort I could.
Result was on flat and up to about 50% effort they pedalled the same, after that the One became noticably easier to pedal to the point where when the Pitch is done and its push time, the One is still like 10 deg more slope from being done. Which translates into routinely clearing stuff on the One that I just cant get over on the Pitch. As to the Enduro, back then my skill level was low enough any comparision would be moot but I do remember I could mash it to the point of bottoming the rear suspension with bobbing(Fox Float R).

So bottomline, I don't need or want an XC bike because the One has it covered.



whodaphuck said:


> If this is truly the case, you need to shop for a new XC bike.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

crossup said:


> So bottomline, I don't need or want an XC bike because the One has it covered.


I hear that more and more. Seems like the Canfields hit it out of the park with the One.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

yeah, they did with both Ones but the V2 definitely does more, albeit at a weight penality.
I'm apparently one of the few One owners who think everyone else needs one D:
Most of the rest are content to say its the shizzle and then just ride it, kinda like " if you don't 'get' it, then you wont get it 
Truth is I tried Canfield because of the overwhelmingly positive feedback here, pretty much no such thing as an unhappy Canfield owner. Since mine is literally twice the bike I' d hoped for, I'm a fanboy for sure.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Before the glory I was riding a 29er anthem and that thing climbed like a goat on steroids. I could climb any uphill I saw. With 30 speeds, climbing was a joke BUT when I started to go downhill I felt like the bike was going to fall apart on me. I was pushing the anthem beyond its limits. I sold it and bought a used 2010 glory 00 and it has fit my riding style exponentially. Sure, I don't find myself climbing all those hills that I could on my anthem but that's not what I am shooting for at the moment. I used to bike by myself so uphills were part of my riding just as much as the downhills. Don't get me wrong, the anthem is a badass bike for what its for but my riding has changed. I've since befriended a group of riders who shuttle all their rides and the glory fits perfectly for what I am doing right now.

How about a AM type of ride if there isn't much DH? Any spots where people usually shuttle to? Shuttling usually involves some DH action.



Teqtonik said:


> I am looking at new bikes and am going to be choosing between the Reign SX, the Glory 2, and a Yeti ASR-7. I am relieved to find this thread. I really like the Glory 2 and think it would suit my riding style best, but just didn't know if it would handle the climbing at 40 lbs. And there really isn't that much DH in eastern NC. However, I travel to ride a good bit, and have a few Epics not too far from me. I am leaning more and more towards the Glory 2.


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

I have already killed two AM frames in just 6 months. I am 6'3" 220# and I ride hard. Even when I was 6'1" 175 I went through about 5 front forks on my '93 Giant Rincon. I am waiting for a warranty replacement of my BMC TF02 (another cracked frame) and I am going to sell that. I was looking at the Giant Reign SX (won't be in the states until week 19) the Giant Glory 2 (or 1 or 0 if I can find a used large frame) and the Yeti ASR-7. Right now I am leaning towards the Glory just because I have such a tendency toward speed. Sugar Mountain in Banner Elk has some great shuttling, and it's about 5 hours away. I also heard today that there is a DH park in Boone which is close as well, and another 20 miles east is Dark Mountain and the John Kerr reservoir trail system (the newest IMBA Epic). 

I rode a Diamondback Moto DH rig at Camp Tamarancho and Sarasota when I was out in Cali, and loved the way that I could just putzing around, taking whatever crazy line I felt like and the bike could handle every bit of it. I just feel like have to be so concerned with line selection on my BMC while taking any obstacles at speed.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice man! I'm 6'4 and 205lbs all geared up. I think you have your mind set for the glory so I would say be patient and wait for the glory. I was lucky enough to find a large for dirt cheap about one hour drive from my house. I am planning to rebuild both fork and rear shock along with taking apart the bike and replacing anything it needs before summer hits. Even though it still needs a bit of service it is already heaps better than the anthem. Good luck!


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah pretty much no bike shop on the east coast stocks Reigns or Glorys so I won't be able to test ride either which is somewhat discouraging. The closest Giant warehouse that stocks the Glorys is in the midwest, but the local bike shops say that's no huge deal. The DH rig I rode in cali ran a 2x10 and could handle most climbing I needed to do, so I am thinking of doing either that a 32T with 11-34. The guy I talked to in Boone also turned me on to the wonderful world of pinkbike


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Teqtonik said:


> Yeah pretty much no bike shop on the east coast stocks Reigns or Glorys


Did you try to look through the Giant store finder?


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, I did. And I think the way it works on most of their websites is they list whatever bikes the manufacturer offers, not what they have in stock. I have called 3, one of which right near some decent downhill. That one is 5 hours away, and I am not trying to drive much farther than that to test ride a bike.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, pinkbike is where I found my glory. Great site that takes up most of my online time.


----------



## pemangsa_buto (Jan 26, 2012)

I know a guy who pedals his marin wolfridge with marz 888 up hills, like it was an xc bike.
Plus his bike doesnt have a front dee just a rear dee.
I personally think as long as you have the fitness for it, you can most probably climb anything. Regardless of what bike you have.


----------



## MarkEasthill (Sep 27, 2009)

occasionally I ride my Spec SXT, a 7x7 bike, on the rolling twisty singletrack trails that connect to the jump lines & DH stuff in our area. Thing that sucks is having the super slack HA, making slow-ass turns & attempting short uphills - oh Duhh! especially bummer after yrs of cruising same routes on liteweight XC or AM rigs & cleaning everything for 6-8 miles... but a great workout on the big rig in only 3-4 miles & your totally warmed up when you get to the DH runs


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

*Count me in.*

I do as well :thumbsup: (well for the most part)

*AM/FREERIDE MODE*










*DOWNHILL MODE*


----------

